# How Many Animals do you have?



## KasKiRanch

Lay it out there...how many do you have?

We currently have:
4 horses
1 Quarter/Pony
1 bull
6 baby calves
7 yearling calves
7 Cows
1-Adult Nigerian Dwarf Buck
1-3 month old Nigerian Dwarf Buck
1-Outside Cat
1-inside kitten
1-Goldendoodle 
1- Dry yearling doe Nigerian Dwarf
1-FF Yearling doe Nigerian Dwarf (Due to kid soon!)

Total animals: 33 animals


----------



## erica4481

33 goats

3 mini donkeys
8 chickens
4 dogs
1 chinchilla


----------



## goatgirlzCA

10 goats
7 dogs
3 cats
1 horse

21 - no wonder my feed bill is so high! LOL


----------



## TrinityRanch

14 goats (Boers, Nubians; babies, adults)
4 dogs (indoor, outdoor)
10 horses
16 cats (6 are wild cats, 5 of them are kittens)
2 rabbits
9 chickens
4 turtles
0 fish. A dumb Great Blue Heron recently visited and ATE them all.
6 birds

So that equals- 65 animals. That answer always scares me.


----------



## LadySecret

Lets see there's
- Queenie: buckskin quarter horse
- Catalena and Elvis: mini horses
- Trouble, Antonio, Beauty: Alpine/Nubian crosses
- Panda, Oreo, Diamond: 1st gen mini Nubians
- Silver and Lady: Nigerian Dwarfs
- Smokey: house cat
- Gemi, Merlin, Ash: barn cats
- David and Goliath: Anatolian shepards
- Cookie: heeler mix
- Pan, Sophie, Sparkie: miniature schauzers
- Lexx: English pointer
- Milkshake: tedybear hamster
- Falcor: 10 inch dragon fish (violet goby)
- 6 black phantom tetras
- Eyes: cave tetra (they don't have eyes)

That makes 31 critters to take care of and I'm getting two new nigerian dwarfs later this week! I may have a problem lol


----------



## NubianFan

4 horses (2 riding horses, a miniature and a Shetland pony)
3 dogs
1 cat
1 rabbit
1 goose
4 ducks
4 banty chickens
1 red star hen and her
7 chicks
1 goat 
2 ferrets
If I counted correctly 29 animals. 

This has been drastically lowered lately. I lost 2 goats to coccidia and 16 red star chickens, 7 banty chickens, 9 ducks to predators (probably coyotes) and one horse to old age in the last year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A lot, though I have sold some goats, down to 15 now.


15 Goats
9 Horses
3 Tortoises
8 Parrots
Around 50 chickens
4 Turkeys
1 Peacock
2 Peahens
13 Dogs
5 Cats
4 Cows
1 Bull
over 100 Koi fish
9 Pigs

I think thats all.....


224 give or take...

I have to say, that is a much better number than when I had

26 horses
29 pigs
17 cows
300 chickens
4 ewes
60 goats
and everything else, plus 2 litters of puppies.

I'm doing MUCH better than I was


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

10 boer goats
6 jack russells (4 puppies)
2 sheep
1 barn cat

19 total- wow in 11 months we went from 2 to 19!


----------



## silveira_ranch

6 dogs 
10 goats
1 mini horse
1 cat
17 chickens
6 ducks
5 rabbits


----------



## HoukFarms

13 goats 
2 sheep 
2 dogs
16 chickens
5 quail
45 cows
1 bull 
1 min. Pony 
Around 15 barn cats 
That makes 85 or so ..


----------



## HoukFarms

HoukFarms said:


> 13 goats
> 2 sheep
> 2 dogs
> 16 chickens
> 5 quail
> 45 cows
> 1 bull
> 1 min. Pony
> Around 15 barn cats
> That makes 85 or so ..


And I forgot 2 pigs


----------



## Sylvie

7 goats
13 rabbits
2 cats
2 fish

24 total...wow I think I need some more animals  What do ya think, a couple horses or something?


----------



## NubianFan

definitely a couple horses, a peacock and peahen and a llama, that is your prescription


----------



## NubianFan

I want at least two more Nubian does and a Nubian buckling and a wether (don't care what breed) I want peacocks, always have wanted some. I want a blm burro to use as a livestock guardian, I want some more red star hens some more golden seabright hens, some silver laced Wyandotte hens and some guineas and some more Rouen and khaki Campbell ducks and another goose so Weatherby can have a girlfriend.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sylvie said:


> 7 goats
> 13 rabbits
> 2 cats
> 2 fish
> 
> 24 total...wow I think I need some more animals  What do ya think, a couple horses or something?


I prescribe a few horses, some cows, a handfull of puppies, a squirell, a kangaroo, some chickens, a turkey, 3 pigs, a racoon, some birds, a large pond with some fish, a beaver, 6 flamingos, a wolverine, a baby skunk, a donkey, a platypus , a mule, white striped tiger, a hyena, black panther, a mastiff, some elk, an emu, a girraffe, a herd of antelope, and some iguana's.

Then when you decide you want nothing to do with all those animals, you can ship them ALL to me, ok? :thumbup:


----------



## Sylvie

NubianFan said:


> definitely a couple horses, a peacock and peahen and a llama, that is your prescription





Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I prescribe a few horses, some cows, a handfull of puppies, a squirell, a kangaroo, some chickens, a turkey, 3 pigs, a racoon, some birds, a large pond with some fish, a beaver, 6 flamingos, a wolverine, a baby skunk, a donkey, a platypus , a mule, white striped tiger, a hyena, black panther, a mastiff, some elk, an emu, a girraffe, a herd of antelope, and some iguana's.
> 
> Then when you decide you want nothing to do with all those animals, you can ship them ALL to me, ok? :thumbup:


Hahahahaha well some of those sound good,....and some don't


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would take all of them, except the emu...


----------



## kramsay

3 horses (quarter, quarter mix, American saddle bred) 
6 goats (4 boer, 1 alpine, 1 mutt) 
2 chickens (rooster and hen (something ate our other hens)) + the 20 eggs she is sitting on
2 yearling bulls 
2 yearling steers
1 6 month old bull
1 just weaned heifer 
1 just weaned bull 
1 NB bull 
2 boston terries 
1 basset hound
7 fish 
1 outdoor cat 
I think that's it for now


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmm...this is a rough "guestimate"...I have a lot of meat birds right now...

40 standard chickens
30 bantam chickens
30 ducks
2 geese
10 turkeys
9 goats (3 babies,3 does,2 boys and one doeling to be here friday!)
19 rabbits (15 are meat babies)
2 cats
2 dogs
2 cockatiels
2 fish tanks
and a bazillion chicks...probably about 125...

How many stay all year is quite different though!
50 standard chickens
15 bantams
16 ducks
3 Turkeys
2 geese
6 goats
3 rabbits
2 cats
2 dogs
2 cockatiels
2 fish tanks.....

I am NOT doing the numbers!! LOL


----------



## Billythegoat

7 cats
3 dogs
13 chickens
2 zebra finches
1 bunny
3 goats
2 fancy Russian dwarf hamsters

Equaling a grand total of 31.


----------



## Tapsmom

I guess I don't have too many..I have 
12 chickens
3 FF Nigerian Dwarf does
6 Nigerian Dwarf kids (5 for sale)
1 Nigerian Dwarf whether
1 27 year old Arab
2 dogs
for a total of 25


----------



## HoukFarms

HoukFarms said:


> And I forgot 2 pigs


Adding to that I forgot some more .. I'm horrible at remembering things!!! 
2 bunnies
2 fish that's around 100 for mee!!


----------



## sunrisefarms17

12 goats
2 horses
150 cows
5 dogs
Numerous number of barn cats


----------



## partimecountryboy

3 dogs

At least15 or more barn cats

21 chickens with chicks hatching throughout this week so not sure on chickens

3 ducks with one sittin on five eggs

1 parakeet

2 hermit crabs

13 horses(1 that's a border) 

1 pony 

And hopefully goats soon.....,


----------



## enchantedgoats

3 dogs
20 goats
2 rabbits
30+chickens
numerous feral cats


----------



## rhodalee

5 goats more due september - october
4 dogs
5 layer hens
23 broilers


----------



## MoKa-Farms

We have
Goats
Griffin= Gold purebred colored Angora
Gypsy= Grey and black purebred Angora
Rose Red Mary= Experimental 50% Angora 25% Nubian 25% Oberhasli
Ribbons And Lace= Grade 50% Alpine 25% Oberhasli 25% Toggenburg (roughly)
Buttons And Bows= Grade 50% Toggenburg 25% Alpine 25% Oberhasli (roughly)
Ducks
Rosemary= Female Khaki Campbell
Chocolate Milk= Female Khaki Campbell
Kha-Kha-Khaki= Female Khaki Campbell
Tiny Terror= Female Khaki Campbell
Cappuccino= Female Khaki Campbell
Zelda= Female Cayuga
Sweetie Belle= Female Cayuga
Delicious= Female Cayuga Runner
Roulette= Female Blue Runner
Spleeny= Female White and Fawn Runner
Pom Pom= Female White Crested
Fluffy= Female White Crested
Rabbit
Dutchery Robert Rabbit= Netherland Dwarf/Miniature Lop (percentages unknown)
Dogs
Kola= Pitbull/Black Labrador Mix (percentages unknown)
Mickey= Stafordshire Terrier (possibly some other breed as well, shelter didn't know)

In all we have 20 animals.


----------



## Delilah

3 Horses

2 Heifers
3 Steers
35 Goats
15 Chickens (I think)
1 Hermit Crab
2 Parakeets
6 Cats
2 Puppies
---------------
So all together it would be:
69


----------



## KasKiRanch

We have a bunch of animal lovers on here!!!


----------



## Killer_goat

4 goats
5 dogs
1 cat
1 rat
1 saltwater aquarium


----------



## Killer_goat

4 goats
5 dogs
1 cat
1 rat
1 saltwater aquarium
4 hens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A dog
2 cats
A fish
8 chickens
7 goats on the property with two more coming soon 
2 turkeys 
13 rabbits with another litter cooking :laugh:

And I think that's it...
Any one want some bunnies?! Lol!


----------



## OakHollowRanch

20 chickens
7 chicks
11 ducks
1 goose
4 goats
2 dogs
3 cats
15 fish

I think I got everyone. :whatgoat:


----------



## eqstrnathlete

2 horses
4 dogs
6 cats
5 goats
30 chickens
1 rabbit
Fish
2 guinea pigs
2 lizards


----------



## RMADairyGoats

15 goats (bucks, does, LaManchas, Nigerians, and Recorded Grades)
22 chickens
6 horses 
5 dogs
3 cats

51 total  Not too bad :laugh:


----------



## canthavejust1

17 goats
2 dogs
4 cats
4 pigs
9 belted galloway cattle
9 rabbits
50-60 chickens
20 or so ducks
15 ducklings
3 geese 
4 guinea fowl
12 chicks
50,000 honey bees..give or take a few thousand lol
I thinks that's everyone..oh we have a few fish in a tank too 
I'll go with 160...not counting the bees


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh well if we're including our aquariums I have 7 in my bedroom alone! 

7 in my room
9 in the other room
1 in the living room
1 in the dining room
1 in the other living room.
_______________________
21 aquariums

plus I have some I just moved outside.....


----------



## caprine crazy

1 dog
2 cats
1 goat

I used to have a turtle and two rabbits, but they died.


----------



## Texas.girl

Up until 2 weeks ago I had 8 goats. I just sold 2 bucklings and next week will be delivering my 2 wethers to a new home. That will leave me with 4 goats but I am shopping for dairy goats right now.

1 dog
2 cats
2 roosters
10 hens (molting egg layers)
13 chicks (future egg layers)


----------



## Texas.girl

Oh, I forgot about Herman. We are babysitting Herman, the hermit crab. Herman is very boring. Just sleeps all day long. We have read he gets active at night but so far we have not witnessed any activity.


----------



## canthavejust1

Is Herman breathing?? Just kidding. Hermit crabs are definitely not party animals


----------



## Texas.girl

We squirt Herman with water once in awhile just to make sure he is moving. Poor grandkid bought Herman for his birthday (June 21) and is very fond of him. He is only 9 and could grow up to be an entomologist. I will be glad when we are able to return Herman as he is boring.


----------



## Smallfarmer

50 chickens
1 arau-Cochan peep 
3 peacocks 
4 peahens
9 Japanese golden pheasants 
2 dogs
5 ducks
2 cats
1 male kitten
2 female kittens- which someone can have for free

79 total. Wow you don't realize it until you do the math.


----------



## JanetM

4 goats (Little Willie, Ducky, Clancy & Oliver)
1 cat (Fudley)
1 dog (Benzley)
1 chinchilla (Sadie)
1 hedgehog (Heidi)
1 ferret (Guido)


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

6 goats
6 dogs
7 rabbits
8 cats
6 chickens
5 guineas
2 ducks
3 fish


So 43. We downsized a lot. Used to have 70 something.


----------



## jddolan

2 dogs ,2 cats,10 goats,3horses


----------



## Overplugged

5 horses
4 goats
1 donkey
2 dogs
1 cat
50 chickens
3 turkeys
1 guinea hen
4 boa constrictors

And a lot of fencing....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh well if we're including our aquariums I have 7 in my bedroom alone!
> 
> 7 in my room
> 9 in the other room
> 1 in the living room
> 1 in the dining room
> 1 in the other living room.
> _______________________
> 21 aquariums
> 
> plus I have some I just moved outside.....


Hmm, a fish and goat addict. Just like me! Right now I only have 7 tanks. Yes, I said only 7.


----------



## Scottyhorse

5 horses
7 goats
3 dogs
3 cats
30 chickens
1 parakeet
1 Hissing Roach

So 50 (ish) not including all the fish. lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse

oops double post.


----------



## BarrelRacer

I have a lot of animals I have 12 horses though I have all types of animals have all kinds from horses to white doves. we r always getting new animals in of different types. so our numbers don't stay the same long. that why I didn't list like everyone else I could but numbers change.


----------



## kris2you

I love the animal love here 

We have currently:

1 - Nubian doe who is pg (This is her 3rd kidding and had triplets the past two times) 
1 - mini alpine doe
1 - mini Nubian doeling (Mary Ann belongs to my daughter)
1 - Spanish/Nubian cross wether buck (Skipper belongs to my son) 
1 - dairy mix doeling

1 Pyrenees/Anatolian LGD (Sage) 
1 bull mastiff mix (Lucy) 
1 weenie dog (Max) 
3 barn cats 

And a bunch of chickens with 2 guinea hens.


----------



## alyssa

1 obnoxious Australian Cattle Dog, Raider
1 ugly fat Chihuahua, Peanuthead
1 adorable mangy mutt, Scruffaluffagus
1 beautiful calico, MewMew
1 holsteiner mare, CeraLynn
3 Nigerian Dwarf does who are my WORLD, Buttercup (pregnant), Daisy, and Ginger

We are very unoriginal when it comes to names here, haha. All but Raider and the horse are new additions in the past year, hoping to expand to chickens, more goats, and we're in the market for a new hunter/jumper horse! Hoping to make it to Grand Prix eventually and my mare can't jump as high as I want to. We don't have many animals but for our 1 acre in the city it's plenty, I'm feeling like a farmer already!


----------



## Kirsten

1 horse
1 goat
2 dogs
2 cats (one isn't ours, but she thinks she is)
1 rabbit
3 fish tanks (two fresh, one salt)
3 children (all boys, so I suppose right now they qualify sometimes as animals)

So not counting fish, 7. But we love in South Florida, so for around here we qualify as having a lot. After reading some of the numbers here, I feel pretty good about my number lol!


----------



## goatgirl16

We have :
2 dogs
2 cats
23 rabbits
4 peacocks
3 guinea fowl 
20 turkey
20 ducks 
75 chickens 
6 pigs 
22 goats 
7 barn cats

Oh my 184 animals shouldn't have added that up it kinda scary! No wonder our feed bill is $350.00 a month lmao!


----------



## goatgirl16

erica4481 said:


> 33 goats
> 
> 3 mini donkeys
> 8 chickens
> 4 dogs
> 1 chinchilla


Well you have me beat with the 33 goats lol I was up to 30 when kidding started and my husband was thinking I was crazy


----------



## katie

4 goats
1 pony
1 horse
5 chickens
5 cats
1 dog
1 chinchilla
18 in all


----------



## Goat Lover 98

9 goats
12 chickens
3 cats
1 dog

25 total.


----------



## countryskyfarm

Currently we have:
4 Suffolk sheep
1 Katahdin sheep
4 Fainting goats
5 Boer goats
7 Pygmy goats
9 chickens
3 ducks
3 rabbits
6 dogs
8 cats (plus one that roams around the area)
2 Shetland ponies
3 fish
1 bird
1 Bearded Dragon
1 goose

That's 59 total! Although we're trying to sell 6 of them currently, so the number will probably change soon!


----------



## Texas.girl

alyssa said:


> We are very unoriginal when it comes to names here, haha. All


My Boer doe kidded in March twin boys. I immediately knew we were not going to keep the boys and had no intention of naming them. Then she developed mastitis and rejected the runt. They were almost a week old when we noticed the first born boy had a nice round tummy and was growing. The 2nd born, a runt, looked just like he did the day he was born. That is when we started taking action and got the bottle out. We also started calling the boys "Fatso" and "Skinny". Skinny stopped being skinny after awhile but he never did catch up to his brother's size. We have since sold both of them.


----------



## Marekaelie

1 horse : Rain makes Whiskey
3 goats: White russian aka Baby, torpedo and ginger
2 chicken(had 26 but seems i am an open buffet to fox) lady and daisy
3 cats: chardonay cabernet sauvignon
1 dog : captain morgan

hehe theme ,,,yes we do them!


----------



## Bleyfarm

2 dogs Kubota and Zoey

2 cats cheetah and toothless she looks like the dragon on how to train a dragon
2 kittens hopefully will find homes for them soon
6 goats Annabeth from Percy Jackson lightning thief, fat Amy (she's not actually fat but her registered name is Amy so we just wanted to add something funny its off a movie) penny after my BFF that looks like penny from Big Bang, Lucy Lu, Grover the sator on Percy Jackson and the lightning thief, and Percy again from the movie
1 rabbit precious
5 bunnies
6 chickens didn't name them this time around to many predators so I didn't get as close to my new flock. I already lost 11 this year along with 5 rabbits and 4 bunnies 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## karabaker

We have 3 dogs, 25 Buckeye Chickens, 26 Rhode Island Red Chickens, 2 Millie Felur D'Uccle Chickens, 3 just laying hens and 5 bee hives. We are getting ready to add goats to the mix. Love our little farm!!!


----------



## Smallfarmer

Smallfarmer said:


> 50 chickens
> 1 arau-Cochan peep
> 3 peacocks
> 4 peahens
> 9 Japanese golden pheasants
> 2 dogs
> 5 ducks
> 2 cats
> 1 male kitten
> 2 female kittens- which someone can have for free
> 
> 79 total. Wow you don't realize it until you do the math.


And now one weather goat - Billy


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

2 Aussie dogs
2 Burmese house cats
4 registered Nigerian goat kids

The kids are from five months down to 1 month old. 
Next spring we will add chickens to the family.


----------



## farmchick897

50 or so cows
8 dairy goats
2 mini donkeys
2 llamas
2 alpacas
2 emus
5 peacock/hens and 5 chicks
1 camel
5 mini Juliana pigs
26 chickens
2 ducks
6 dogs
4 cats
1 snake 
Feeder mice (which I hate but am counting because I have to feed and water them)
Various fish in front koi pond. 

I know I'm forgetting something..


----------



## ciwheeles

11 chickens 
5 horses
3 goats
3 dogs
And 3 cats

So 25 then!


----------



## hupper124

I have three dogs and two cats...and a wife. :slapfloor:

Believe it or not, all five of them greatly help me and know when I'm not feeling alright.


----------



## SugarBush Farms

4 Dogs
9 Goats (2 Bucks, 1 Wether, 6 Does)
3 Horses
3 Steers
1 Dairy Heifer
50 Meat Chickens
20 Egg Chickens
10 Fancy 'show' chickens
1 Rabbit
4 House cats
6 Barn Cats(more or less)
3 Small 4 week old kittens

Oh. My. I just did the math and almost passed out.
114 Animals. It does not seem like that many. 
Anyone want cats or chickens?(just kidding)


----------



## thatgoatshower

- 3 Dogs (1 French Bulldog, 1 Akita, and 1 French Mastiff) 
- 3 Cats (2 domestic rescues & 1 big exotic)
- 4 horses (2 Qh, 1 Thoroughbred, and 1 Haflinger) 
- 1 Bull 
- 2 Heifers/cows 
- 2 boer goat wethers for FFA 
- 5 goats (breeding stock) + more to come 

Total: 20 

People have told me that I have a lot of pets, haha, they should see y'all's posts! 

Pets are better than people, lets admit


----------



## animalgirl12

Some odd number of chickens 
Two turkeys 
4 goats ( saanen,mini manch, and a Nigerian)
4 cats 
1 dog( Bassett hound)
5 mice 
1 rabbit 

Man I need to get some more animals!! I use to have a lot more


----------



## horsesgoatsforlife

About 59 chickens 
14 goats
2 dogs
1 cat
2 horses 
7 rabbits


85 animals I think


----------



## liz

I have 2 inside kitties... Smokey is 9 years and Buster is 5 years.
2 barn kitties, Kitty and Buddy.. just over a year old
1 Pygerian wether, Teddy 
2 Pygerian does, Angel and Heidi. Angel is 6 years and Teddy, Heidi are 5 years
3 Nigerian Bucks... Murphy is 3 1/2, Crisp is 2 1/2 and Boris is almost 4 months
5 Nigerian does...Binkey is 8, Whimsey is 7, Penny is 4, Foxy is 18 months and Maggie is 6 1/2 months 
2 inside dogs... Jack is 9 years and Katie is 4 years
_________________________________________________ 
11 goats
4 cats 
2 dogs


----------



## Justice-Kidds

We have...

-1 turtle
- 1 boer buck
- 1 dairy doe
- 1 dwarf wether
- 2 barn cats
- 2 pet catfish ( in fish tanks) 
- 2 perch ( in tank also)
- 4 ducks
- 4 horses
- 5 boer wethers
- 6 boer does ( ages range from 8 yrs. to 5 months ) 
- 12 German shepherds ( 10 puppies)
- 20+ head of cattle 
- 40+ chickens/ roosters
I'm sure My son has a lizard in here somewhere

WOW. I never put this on paper 
101 Spoiled rotten babies


----------



## TDG-Farms

100+ Dairy Goats
2 Pack Goats
2 Min Pins
5 cats...


----------



## critergiter09

24 goats
+ 4 rabbits
+ 2 turkey's
+4 chickens
+1 ferret
+ 7 ducks
+1 dog
So 43 babies total!
Not as many as some but my fiancé and I are only 22 and compared to everyone else we know at our age it's quite a bit of responsibility. But totally worth it!


----------



## gramagrunt

I have 7 goats, 5 dogs, 2 cats, 5 birds, 2 potbelly pigs, and 2 horses. Just 23- LOL!!


----------



## CAjerseychick

14 chickens, 3 dogs, 3 cats, 5 goats with 1 more on the way next month...= 25 plus the one coming, and we are breeding the goats and chickens... LOL I didnt plan on this but its what happened....


----------



## MsScamp

100+ goats
3 long term boarded horses
1 cat
14 boarded horses I'm responsible for when their owners are at rodeo's/ropings.


----------



## fezz09

Wow! This could take a while...

10-goats(6 expecting in spring)
23-sheep(19 expecting in spring)
2-llamas(guards)
4-barn cats(all neutered)
20+-chickens
9-pheasants
3-dogs
2-ferrets
2.5-horses(ones a mini)
Oh and four goldfish!!

I really hope my hubby doesn't see this list lol


----------



## Riverside Fainters

I have 1 dog, 1 goat, 5 barn cats( 4 technically belong to the farm), 3 gold fish, 2 Glo fish, 4 neon tetras, a couple Plecos, and 2 corydoras.. Oh and 3 rabbits


----------



## alamo_goats

I live on a rescue ranch so we are filled to the rafters with critters. Ready for the list? Here goes:

7 Horses (6 permanent residents and 1 up for adoption)
2 Cows (permanent residents)
16 goats (14 will only be adopted out if guaranteed as pets. 2 are mine)
2 doz. chickens (all are mine)
2 rabbits (both are mine)
1 turtle (permanent resident)
100+ dogs (all for adoption except for 1 permanent resident and my 9)

The numbers can fluctuate and so can what animals we have since we are a rescue ranch. I'm actually expecting a donkey that will be a permanent resident housed with the 2 goats that are my personal pets)


----------



## MoKa-Farms

MoKa-Farms said:


> We have
> Goats
> Griffin= Gold purebred colored Angora
> Gypsy= Grey and black purebred Angora
> Rose Red Mary= Experimental 50% Angora 25% Nubian 25% Oberhasli
> Ribbons And Lace= Grade 50% Alpine 25% Oberhasli 25% Toggenburg (roughly)
> Buttons And Bows= Grade 50% Toggenburg 25% Alpine 25% Oberhasli (roughly)
> Ducks
> Rosemary= Female Khaki Campbell
> Chocolate Milk= Female Khaki Campbell
> Kha-Kha-Khaki= Female Khaki Campbell
> Tiny Terror= Female Khaki Campbell
> Cappuccino= Female Khaki Campbell
> Zelda= Female Cayuga
> Sweetie Belle= Female Cayuga
> Delicious= Female Cayuga Runner
> Roulette= Female Blue Runner
> Spleeny= Female White and Fawn Runner
> Pom Pom= Female White Crested
> Fluffy= Female White Crested
> Rabbit
> Dutchery Robert Rabbit= Netherland Dwarf/Miniature Lop (percentages unknown)
> Dogs
> Kola= Pitbull/Black Labrador Mix (percentages unknown)
> Mickey= Stafordshire Terrier (possibly some other breed as well, shelter didn't know)
> 
> In all we have 20 animals.


Adding 3 animals and subtracting 2. Cappucino died of a leg injury and Buttons and Bows was put down due to internal CL.
Hey Alice- Purebred Nigerian Dwarf doeling
Butternut- Purebred Nigerian Dwarf doeling
Nikki Minaj- Purebred (pregnant!) Nigerian Dwarf doe
So that's 21 animals in all!


----------

